

Ashton Kutcher joins Lenovo as product engineer - aabalkan
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/10/29/ashton-kutcher-joins-lenovo-as-newest-product-engineer/3306987

======
hero0fwar
So this is what he does with his time now?

